# Kia Soul?



## zaceglinton (Jun 2, 2015)

I just bought a brand new 2015 Kia Soul. Was trying to register it as a vehicle so I ccan drive for Uber but it only lists Sorrento under Kia. I've seen a bunch of people on here and on other sites that say they either own a Kia Soul and drive for Uber or they've taken a Soul as an Uber ride. I'm new to Uber but not to driving for rideshare. Just trying to figure this out. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

zaceglinton said:


> I just bought a brand new 2015 Kia Soul. Was trying to register it as a vehicle so I ccan drive for Uber but it only lists Sorrento under Kia. I've seen a bunch of people on here and on other sites that say they either own a Kia Soul and drive for Uber or they've taken a Soul as an Uber ride. I'm new to Uber but not to driving for rideshare. Just trying to figure this out. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Post in the LA forum. I'm in houston and drive one but markets vary. It would make sense to allow it. Tons more space than many uber cars. My pax love it.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I would try to get it corrected if can.

A Sorento is considered a step up from the Soul...It wouldn't look nice on the driver if the vehicle listed is different than the actual vehicle. It would be like listing an Accord on my account when it's actually a Civic.

No reason why Uber shouldn't have it in there. Kia Soul is a fairly popular vehicle and in no way, it compares to the Sorento. Both vehicles are built on a different platform.


----------

